# Hyperactive Radiator Fan



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I notice the same thing with mine.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never really paid attention to the fans, as my music is typically louder than it should be lol, but the fans do run more frequent with a/c on. I would assume this is because there are three components to be cooled, the radiator, intercooler, and condensor. To attempt to prevent 'heat soaking,' I'm sure the fan runs more to try to dissipate the heat from all 3 that are in use at the same time.

I've had one issue a couple months ago that it kicked the cooling fan on high speed as soon as I started the car one morning.. and it wouldn't shut off. I let it sit for 30 seconds until I decided to shut the car off. Started it back up after waiting 10-15 seconds, started fine. Haven't had that happen again since.. it was wierd..


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

When the A/C is on the fan doesn't really care what the coolant temp is - it is reacting to the pressure in the A/C system. It runs as much as it needs to to send the heat from the A/C operation into the air. Every vehicle I've owned worked about the same in this way. At least the ones with electric fans do. I view it as a good sign because it means your A/C is working well to deliver that much heat from the car's interior to the condenser.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The fans on my '03 P5 work like that too. They'll kick in for 10 seconds or so and then off for 15 seconds or so. This is when the car is standing. They'll do it even if the A/C is off to cool the radiator, but the cycle may be longer. I think my old Civic does it too, but with the shop built SRI in place, it's hard to hear because the fan is very near it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Atomic said:


> Anyone else have one as well?
> 
> I am beginning to think there is something majorly wrong with the way mine is functioning. If I have the AC off, it will never ever come on and maintains normal operating temp. This is fine.
> 
> ...




Atomic,
Have you had your dealer take a look at this for you? If you feel that it is not functioning properly I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

Get it to your dealer right away. Mine was doing that, but the temperature gauge never went past normal. Finally the check engine light came in (after about a month of noticing the fan issue). Turned out the dealer had to replace the water pump and thermostat. In the mechanic's report, he replaced the waterpump first, but it was still overheating. I don't know how he knew, unless he had a computer hooked up to the vehicle, as the gauge never indicated the engine was above normal.

I'm nervous now that I may have harmed the engine by letting it go for a month. I didn't initially worry about it, because the weather had been warming up and I was running the AC a lot more. But, I noticed that the fans started to run run after I shut my engine off also, so I checked the coolant and it did need some. It stopped. But a month later, it started again and the coolant was low again. This made me suspicious, so I brought it in. Good thing I did. 

Now I don't know if I can trust the temperature gauge either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a coolant temp display in your vehicle information display of the DIC. See if there are any patterns to the fan switching on and off. 

The fan runs off and on when the AC is running to keep proper pressures at the condensor regardless of the engine temperature. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

Stacy - I brought it up at the dealership when I got my last oil change, but I was advised this was "normal" and they did not look into it at all. I understand it's normal for the cooling fans to run in some circumstances, but 5 seconds after startup on a cold engine is not one of them

MStevens - I was worried about a bad thermostat as well.

jblackburn - There is a pattern as I described in my original post. Anytime the AC is on, regardless of engine temperature, the fans run on 5 seconds, off 7-10 seconds and repeats until the AC or car is turned off. There is a malfunction somewhere because there is absolutely no need for the fans to run as soon as the car is turned on with a cold engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It IS normal. As I said, the AC runs the fan to bring down the temperature on the high side of the condensor at the front of the car. It operates like your outside home AC unit to blow hot air away from the coils.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Unless it's skipping 'low' mode and jumping straight to 'screamy holy crap blow ALL the air' mode. In that case, I had a bad expansion valve on my AC system that was letting the high-side pressure get too high. They replaced the valve under warranty, and now the fan never leaves the low setting unless sitting in traffic.


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I understand that it needs to run to keep things cool - the concept of heat and needing to remove it is not lost on me. 

The car runs the fan @75,000,000rpm EVEN ON A COLD ENGINE; there's no reason it should be running in fighter jet afterburner mode before the instrument panel even finishes it's self check, on a cold motor, simply because the AC is "on".


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You may have the same problem I had, then. The expansion valve was allowing the pressure to reach too high levels on the high pressure side (up to 450 psi in my case).


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> When the A/C is on the fan doesn't really care what the coolant temp is - it is reacting to the pressure in the A/C system. It runs as much as it needs to to send the heat from the A/C operation into the air. Every vehicle I've owned worked about the same in this way. At least the ones with electric fans do. I view it as a good sign because it means your A/C is working well to deliver that much heat from the car's interior to the condenser.


^This..



jblackburn said:


> It IS normal. As I said, the AC runs the fan to bring down the temperature on the high side of the condensor at the front of the car. It operates like your outside home AC unit to blow hot air away from the coils.


^And this..

FYI, as soon as that compressor is 'compressing' refrigerant, it's already adding heat to the system.(even on start-up)


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Just noticed the exact same thing today. The fan keeps cycling on off every 5-10 seconds when the car is stationary with the ac on. Id like to think this is normal but I don't ever remember the car doing this before. Just when I thought I had all my issues finally fixed on this car.....


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone else notice the same fan behavior?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine has stopped that, and I believe it was caused by the high side pressure getting too high, and the fan kicking into "warp drive" to bring the pressures down.

The dealer replaced my expansion valve in the system and recharged it to the proper spec.


----------



## Chevy 2 (Aug 3, 2012)

Took mine in yesterday with the same problem and was told the fan was at fault. They replaced it so we'll see if it's fixed:happy:


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I have an appt next week- hopefully it will be able to get repaired quickly. Service guy I talked to over the phone told me it definitely didn't sound normal for the car.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I took mine in today and they just called. They feel I need a new computer. They seem to think that the cars computer is not sending the correct signals to the fan. They feel for some reason it is only sending the high speed signal and that is it. This sounds really goofy to me. I'm going to be surprised if that is it. Im the meantime I may be test driving Mazda 3's now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm curious to hear what the dealership says about Atomic's Cruze. I can't say I've heard anything abnormal with my Cruze with the A/C on.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm curious to hear what the dealership says about Atomic's Cruze. I can't say I've heard anything abnormal with my Cruze with the A/C on.


Me either even in cold starts I don't hear the fan at all. Over here in Miami its always hot I only hear the fan when I pop open the hood.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I took mine in today and they just called. They feel I need a new computer. They seem to think that the cars computer is not sending the correct signals to the fan. They feel for some reason it is only sending the high speed signal and that is it. This sounds really goofy to me. I'm going to be surprised if that is it. Im the meantime I may be test driving Mazda 3's now.




dby2011,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress of your concerns. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me at anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I got a call today and the new computer didn't help. They are now going to try a new fan module. I just don't know what to say anymore.......


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> I got a call today and the new computer didn't help. They are now going to try a new fan module. I just don't know what to say anymore.......


How about "at least they didn't call me to tell me to pick it up without fixing the problem." 

They're taking responsibility and getting the issue resolved. What more can one ask for?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Have they checked the AC system high side pressure?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

New cooling fan fixed it. The dealer told me they called and talked to GM in regards to this and GM told them that behavior is the default if the fan shorts out and told them to replace the fan assembly. They made it sound like it was a known issue that comes up. Everything has been working fine now- I let my car idle for a while and everything was normal. I hope this helps others with the same issue. I did get an updated ECM out of it too. lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> New cooling fan fixed it. The dealer told me they called and talked to GM in regards to this and GM told them that behavior is the default if the fan shorts out and told them to replace the fan assembly. They made it sound like it was a known issue that comes up. Everything has been working fine now- I let my car idle for a while and everything was normal. I hope this helps others with the same issue. I did get an updated ECM out of it too. lol



dby2011,
Thank you fro the update. I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I have received confirmation today from the dealership that this is NOT normal behavior, as a few people in this thread have been adamant about. I've been advised it is most likely a new cooling fan that will be required to fix this issue.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

crap mine does this crap too. and i noticed it a couple of days ago and it was at night to top it off. car hadnt been on all day and i park in shade. wonder if i should take it in?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

TKECruze said:


> crap mine does this crap too. and i noticed it a couple of days ago and it was at night to top it off. car hadnt been on all day and i park in shade. wonder if i should take it in?


Take it in for sure- judging from my posts and others in this forum I think there may be a known supplier issue with those fans that is causing them to short out. My dealer made it sound like GM was aware of the fan issues when they called to ask them about it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Atomic said:


> I have received confirmation today from the dealership that this is NOT normal behavior, as a few people in this thread have been adamant about. I've been advised it is most likely a new cooling fan that will be required to fix this issue.



Atomic,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue diagnosed for you. Please continue to keep me posted on the outcome to this fix. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TKECruze said:


> crap mine does this crap too. and i noticed it a couple of days ago and it was at night to top it off. car hadnt been on all day and i park in shade. wonder if i should take it in?




TKECruze,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone else had this issue and got it fixed? I am taking it in next Tuesday, because my god it is LOUD. Today my boss noticed it when i was parking and said "**** did you put a jet engine inside?"

(sigh)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Anyone else had this issue and got it fixed? I am taking it in next Tuesday, because my god it is LOUD. Today my boss noticed it when i was parking and said "**** did you put a jet engine inside?"
> 
> (sigh)


AC running?


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes AC running


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ask them to check your AC pressures. 

The high side pressure through the condenser is getting up too high and the fan is screaming trying to keep the pressure down. 

This was the result of a bad expansion valve on my Cruze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Printing this thanks sir!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

For my case it was a bad fan- they said the wire harness was faulty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Anyone else had this issue and got it fixed? I am taking it in next Tuesday, because my god it is LOUD. Today my boss noticed it when i was parking and said "**** did you put a jet engine inside?"
> 
> (sigh)



iKermit,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> iKermit,
> I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I will let you know next Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> iKermit,
> I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


They fixed it...


jblackburn said:


> Ask them to check your AC pressures.
> 
> The high side pressure through the condenser is getting up too high and the fan is screaming trying to keep the pressure down.
> 
> ...


As stated above, they fixed it, turns out it was just a bad thermostat, it seems a lot of Cruzes are coming in with that complaint. He told me he had 3 last week.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

My 2011 has done this for about 6 months. I guess I need to go up to the dealer... I am at 34,000 miles now.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

They just fixed mine at 35800 miles... replaced the radiator fan and control module.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Went back to dealer, because it started happening again...

They just called and said it was "normal" (sigh) i am going to try a different location... What i don't get is that last time they told me it was the thermostat and it stopped. But if it is happening again, don't you think logically they'd figure it wasn't normal?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bossy70 said:


> They just fixed mine at 35800 miles... replaced the radiator fan and control module.


Thank you for sharing your experience. We’re happy to read they were able to get this resolved for you.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

My fans were going nuts for awhile until finally a check engine light kicked on. I pulled the P0597 code about the stuck thermostat sensor. The dealer replaced the thermostat, the seal and the coolant as well as reflashed the ECM. That was last week and I haven't had the problem come back.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@iKermit, we understand about the frustrations you must be going through with this. I agree with you decision to take the car to another dealership. Please, let us know what things go.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> @iKermit, we understand about the frustrations you must be going through with this. I agree with you decision to take the car to another dealership. Please, let us know what things go.
> 
> Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


Problem is finding time, i don't get a loaner car... Something i will really need any day this month if i have no car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

*iKermit*, 


Thank you for the update. Feel free to PM us with your VIN#, name + contact information, situation, VIN#, mileage, and the name of the dealership. I hope this can be resolved quickly for you. 

Matt,

GM Customer Service (Assisting Stacy)


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys looks like I been hit with this problem as well lol. Started this a few nights ago now again this morning and the check engine light came on as well. Gotta take to the dealer but the difference is that my A/C wasn't running i hardly turn on my A/C most of the time I have the windows down. The fan goes crazy even on cold starts but then it dies down and doesn't do it again. Now the problem is that I haven't been to the dealer since my first oil change but I have all service records even when I changed the cabin filter at 25,000 miles. Hope I don't run into any problems at the dealer. Current miles: 32018


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You'll be fine.

Rob


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Robby said:


> You'll be fine.
> 
> Rob


Thanks bro. I'll give everyone a heads up when its fixed.


----------



## quadridermx (Mar 17, 2013)

I just had this same issue for the first time on my new-to-me 11' 1.4 with 23k miles. On most engine / clutch driven fans in other cars, the fan runs on startup for a pre-determined amount of time as part of a cold system test. These are obviously electric, though. I guess I may be in the crazy fan club soon. We'll see if it keeps happening. Odd thing is that it just went into warp speed mode for the first time after I did the resonator delete and spark plug re-gap. Not sure if it's just coincedence or not...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, quadridermx. If we can be of any assistance in the process of getting this checked out with a dealership, or if you have questions about warranty or recall issues, we're here to help. 
Sarah (assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Calintz said:


> Hi guys looks like I been hit with this problem as well lol. Started this a few nights ago now again this morning and the check engine light came on as well. Gotta take to the dealer but the difference is that my A/C wasn't running i hardly turn on my A/C most of the time I have the windows down. The fan goes crazy even on cold starts but then it dies down and doesn't do it again. Now the problem is that I haven't been to the dealer since my first oil change but I have all service records even when I changed the cabin filter at 25,000 miles. Hope I don't run into any problems at the dealer. Current miles: 32018


Your in Miami, lets both go into the dealer and pressure them to fix it. ;-)


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Your in Miami, lets both go into the dealer and pressure them to fix it. ;-)



Lets do it!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok dropping my car off tomorrow morning, hopefully they get this fixed... 

It has been doing it more, and it is VERY loud to the point where people are noticing again... Hopefully when i get to the dealer it will do it so i can leave my car on and they see it won't turn off, does anyone have any TSB's on this?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't quote me, but I believe I read either on this site, or in the TSB's on Techlink that there's possibly an Engine control programming update that addresses this. 

I think it was in one of the threads I was following about engine coolant smells at cold temperatures. 

Have them check your ECM for the latest programming revision. 

Don't hold me to this, but I believe I've read it somewhere.

Good Luck


----------



## stephenpwall (Mar 29, 2013)

I am outside the 60,000km warrenty and the check engine light is on, obd sensor says P0957 and the fan in the front of the car goes full speed at start up. Does anyone know if this is covered (i have the standard warranty) and if not, how much it costs. I amtrying to find some info on the sensor and where it is located and how to determine if it is stuck open. Not luck yet,i may have to bring it in to a dealership but want to avoid paying, goes without saying.

Thanks,

Stephen



carbon02 said:


> Don't quote me, but I believe I read either on this site, or in the TSB's on Techlink that there's possibly an Engine control programming update that addresses this.
> 
> I think it was in one of the threads I was following about engine coolant smells at cold temperatures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Ok dropping my car off tomorrow morning, hopefully they get this fixed...
> 
> It has been doing it more, and it is VERY loud to the point where people are noticing again... Hopefully when i get to the dealer it will do it so i can leave my car on and they see it won't turn off, does anyone have any TSB's on this?


Hello iKermit! I'm Jackie the new GM contact for this forum (along with Crystal). Feel free to let us know how everything goes at the dealer and don't hesitate to inbox us if you have any questions. 

Jackie, GM Customer Care


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I just started my cold '12 Eco, and the fan came on high without the A/C being on. Leaving for a 500 mile trip tonight, so I called the dealer who said they could look at it after lunch. Went in and took a shower, and on restart it was fine. It has 41,000 miles. Is this something that will not be covered by warranty since I'm over 36,000 miles? What parts fix this, and what is their cost?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I just started my cold '12 Eco, and the fan came on high without the A/C being on. Leaving for a 500 mile trip tonight, so I called the dealer who said they could look at it after lunch. Went in and took a shower, and on restart it was fine. It has 41,000 miles. Is this something that will not be covered by warranty since I'm over 36,000 miles? What parts fix this, and what is their cost?


Gus,
This thread is discussing the electric fan behind the radiator.

Your question sounds like you are asking about the blower motor for cabin heat.
I do not remember seeing that come up in discussion and be careful of your description at the dealer so he looks for the right concern.

That being said, there is only one relay involved, called, coincidentally, the high blow relay.
For whatever reason yours was powered up and cycling the ignition (power) you de-energized it.

It may never do it again........and lastly, that component is under 3/36 warranty.

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Gus,
> This thread is discussing the electric fan behind the radiator.
> 
> Your question sounds like you are asking about the blower motor for cabin heat.
> ...


Negative. I'm talking about the cooling fan. You understand that it is tied to the A/C and should not be running on a cold engine with the A/C off? Not only was the cooling fan running, the cooling fan was was on high speed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Negative. I'm talking about the cooling fan. You understand that it is tied to the A/C and should not be running on a cold engine with the A/C off? Not only was the cooling fan running, the cooling fan was was on high speed.


OK,
I misinterpeted you then.....same concept though, the radiator fan is on a high speed relay as well.....I'm with you though, what made it trigger to begin with?

The other posts seem related to low coolant level....usually seem to report a water pump problem but I don't think anyone had it happen at first cold start.

Hope you get something to report.......or, it never happens again.

Rob


----------



## cornell (Apr 8, 2013)

dby2011 said:


> Anyone else notice the same fan behavior?


yes, me too and I am reading through this to make sure it is normal, or just the oposite, to see if I need to run by the dealer ! it is interesting, mine is leaking a few drops ( 2-3 tablespoons) of coolant after shut down and have seen an issue with the water pump on other posts, so I will see what I get from this thread and then I will go to the dealer....


----------



## cornell (Apr 8, 2013)

mine was fixed in one day:
water pump, gasket, and thermostat changed. bled and refiled coolant system!!!


Note that my car was also liking antifreeze for about 2tbs-tbs after every drive, which made the level of the coolant to be low, which made fan to start even after cold start!


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

Similar issue here last summer, checked coolant and it was very low, ended up being the water pump recall, no issues since. So at a minimum check the coolant level and go from there.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

After reading through a number of posts, it seems my fan issue was caused by unplugging the air meter. I never touched the ignition while the air meter was unplugged and plugged it back in before starting the car. The issue has gone away. Maybe this car really does need the battery disconnected before any work on the engine.


----------



## nearlayinfram (Apr 10, 2013)

I noticed my fans being super loud for about a month and then my water pump went out. the car was running low on coolant so the fans were trying to catch up and keep the temp down. that's what id guess it would be from. good luck


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well

I re-tuned with what Vince sent me and it turns out it was in fact the tune for me. So... hey! Atleast i got a new thermostat from this lol.


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

My cooling fan stays on ALL THE TIME!! the only time it shuts off is when I shut the car off. Not sure what it is.


----------



## cchott5385 (Apr 17, 2014)

this is the WORST vehicle i have ever owned!
I bought it brand new in 2012 and its been a piece of crap since day one. i'v had it in the shop and have had multiple things replaced and car still has problems. check engine light is a daily thing with this car. and when you try to get ahold of chevy they just state "keep me posted on repairs" they could care less. i cant wait til i am able to trade this thing! I will NEVER own another chevy and have told everyone i know not to buy one, ill walk before i own another one! when does the lemon law kick in? i have pages of things that has been replaced!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cchott5385 said:


> this is the WORST vehicle i have ever owned!
> I bought it brand new in 2012 and its been a piece of crap since day one. i'v had it in the shop and have had multiple things replaced and car still has problems. check engine light is a daily thing with this car. and when you try to get ahold of chevy they just state "keep me posted on repairs" they could care less. i cant wait til i am able to trade this thing! I will NEVER own another chevy and have told everyone i know not to buy one, ill walk before i own another one! when does the lemon law kick in? i have pages of things that has been replaced!


Have you ever contacted Chevy about your issues? Also, have you tried a different dealership? It's amazing how many lousy Chevy dealerships are out there. As for lemon laws, you need to check with a local lawyer on this one as every state has a different criteria on this.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

This happens to me only on hot days and I leave the car idling for a bit , the radiators need air to cool down the engine, so try not idling as much if possible


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

So...I am having this issue as well. I brought my 2011 cruze to the dealer and they are saying its the Fan Temperature control relay. My transmission lines are supposedly leaking too, there goes $515 out of pocket....


----------



## GetJack3d (May 22, 2015)

Hate tobeat a dead horse...but I'm having the same issue and was just curious whatsolutions people have? I brought my car to the dealership the other day andthey weren't 100% sure what the issue was so they want to replace the entirefan unit for $600. 


If I turnthe A/C on the fan kicks on high speed mode for 10 seconds, then turns off forabout 15-20 seconds, then turns back on again in high speed for 10 seconds.Wash, rinse, and repeat.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Far too lazy to read all 8 pages here, but assuming that your is idling or moving slowly, the fan _should_ be running to draw air through the radiator/condenser. Without airflow your air conditioning won't be cold. That's also why the AC is colder when you are driving at speed, lots of air blowing through the radiator, dissipating the heat. From the car's I've had, the ones with fan clutches were quieter than the ones with electric fans at idle speed, just the way it works!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, and no. Some fan is perfectly normal with the A/C on even with a a cold engine. But it shouldn't be that noticeable. The Cruz e as a 3-speed fan, and if it hits high speed, you'll hear it. 

I think the real question is why so much noise? It shouldn't be going into high. Prior posts indicates that a defective A/C system can cause that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GetJack3d said:


> Hate tobeat a dead horse...but I'm having the same issue and was just curious whatsolutions people have? I brought my car to the dealership the other day andthey weren't 100% sure what the issue was so they want to replace the entirefan unit for $600.
> 
> 
> If I turnthe A/C on the fan kicks on high speed mode for 10 seconds, then turns off forabout 15-20 seconds, then turns back on again in high speed for 10 seconds.Wash, rinse, and repeat.


That sounds like you've got a bad fan relay and the low speed setting isn't working. When the pressure gets too high on the high side of the AC system, it kicks it into high speed to bring the pressure down.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> That sounds like you've got a bad fan relay and the low speed setting isn't working. When the pressure gets too high on the high side of the AC system, it kicks it into high speed to bring the pressure down.


Out of curiosity, how is his symptoms different from when you had a bad expansion valve?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Out of curiosity, how is his symptoms different from when you had a bad expansion valve?


No low speed - I figured it sounded like he wasn't seeing it spin at all. Friends Volvo kept doing the same thing - nothing, then would kick to high speed. I can't recall if his was the relay or fan itself, but the relay is a very common failure on those cars. 

If it is spinning - slowly - and then kicking to high, it would indicate that the high side pressure is getting too high, and that maybe AC pressures need to be checked, or that the expansion valve may be obstructed. 

From what I remember 3 years ago, mine was was just in jet plane mode the whole time. I do hear it kick from low to medium speed occasionally these days.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> No low speed - I figured it sounded like he wasn't seeing it spin at all. Friends Volvo kept doing the same thing - nothing, then would kick to high speed. I can't recall if his was the relay or fan itself, but the relay is a very common failure on those cars.
> 
> If it is spinning - slowly - and then kicking to high, it would indicate that the high side pressure is getting too high, and that maybe AC pressures need to be checked, or that the expansion valve may be obstructed.


GetJack3d, I'd suggest raising the hood and watching what the fan does. If it's going from zero to high, then I agree, there's something wrong with the fan or control system. If the lower speeds are working, then the fan probably isn't the problem but the symptom, and something else is causing the fan to go into high.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I almost want to say this is happening to my car but I don't know. my a/c was on & it was hot out too. I don't have enough miles on my car to say wtf is going on. She barely has 5k on her. I do know my temp gauge is always under half way so I think I'm over paranoid on a new car. If this was any of my older cars I would not be so touchy of it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The temperature gauge will remain just under half way throughout a wide range of normal operating temperatures.


----------



## bcalcaterra (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, I just joined this forum and I am already disappointed in it. I am experiencing the same problem with my 2011 cruze. I sw you having the same issue and thought by now someone would have answered your question about the fan. I guess this site isn't all it that it makes out to be.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bcalcaterra said:


> Well, I just joined this forum and I am already disappointed in it. I am experiencing the same problem with my 2011 cruze. I sw you having the same issue and thought by now someone would have answered your question about the fan. I guess this site isn't all it that it makes out to be.


Well hello to you too.

It would actually be quite helpful if you told us what engine/model we're dealing with and we could give you some things to check. There are several things that may cause the radiator fan to go into full-speed mode.

Any more info as to WHEN it happens? AC on? All the time, regardless of AC?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bcalcaterra said:


> I am experiencing the same problem with my 2011 cruze.


There are a few different things that can cause similar symptoms. Does it do this with the A/C off? Does the fan seem to work at lower speeds OK?


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

j Blackburn is 100% right, fan is controlled by ecu,that is normal,mine has done that since brand new


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Engine fan noise, noticeable while driving is not normal. It indicates a problem somewhere.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

well if you cant hear the engine fan at all,that would mean its not working,which I am assuming, would indeed indicate a problem!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruze has a 3-speed fan. Yes, the fan should run, but under normal conditions, it should never switch to high speed (and high noise).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Read through all ten pages, radiator fan in my 2012 Cruze rarely runs, even on 100*F days with the AC on, granted at highway speeds.

So a question, after a drive is your windshield and nose all covered with insects? Well their buddies are also plugging up the condenser as well blocking needed airflow. So I have to keep mine clean Have to say on this Cruze, this is just about the most difficult condenser to clean than any vehicle I have ever owned. Can't access it from the top, so when it really gets bad have to access it from the bottom.

Another area where debris builds up is between the radiator and the condenser, kicking on the fan really doesn't help that much if these regions are blocked. Gotta have that air flow.

See one found a shorted motor, more than likely the motor overheated and caused a dreaded shorted turn. Just one short turn drastically increases the current flow of the motor. And if this overheating was caused by a blocked air flow, it will occur again.

First rule in engine cooling problems or in MVAC work is to clean up the system, very basic, but far overlooked. And the Cruze sure doesn't make this job easy. 

Ha, read through ten pages to see if anyone brought up this key very basic issue. No one did, so voted myself in to do so.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you can hear your fan on at low speed with the AC on at highway speed, you've certainly got better hearing than me. 

Mine kicks to medium speed once stopped on a hot day, then appears to go back to low speed when some airflow is coming through the front of the car. High speed is reserved for those times I shut the car off and leave it to heat soak for a few minutes and come back to the car sounding like a jet plane. It apparently doesn't like the coolant temp getting over 230 at the temp sensor like it will do if the coolant isn't moving through the system.


----------



## karimccuddin (Feb 26, 2015)

I just had my 2013 chevy cruze LT in to the dealer ship I got it from with this same exact problem. After 4 hours of looking at it they called to tell me I have a short in the wiring and need a new cooling motor fan!


----------



## cruzeowner14 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there I have a question for you guys I have a 14 1.4 lt I have been hearing cracking sound when up a hill twice so far and when the cracking stops it smells like rotten eggs can't figure it out any suggestion would be apperiated thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzeowner14 said:


> Hi there I have a question for you guys I have a 14 1.4 lt I have been hearing cracking sound when up a hill twice so far and when the cracking stops it smells like rotten eggs can't figure it out any suggestion would be apperiated thanks


How many miles on the odometer? There is a plastic wrap on the exhaust system when shipped from the factory and it stinks when burning off. It takes about 100-200 miles depending on how long you have the car at temperature.


----------



## cruzeowner14 (Mar 17, 2015)

It has a little over 22,000


----------



## cruzeowner14 (Mar 17, 2015)

Does it as well so it's not going to hurt the car


----------



## cruzeowner14 (Mar 17, 2015)

Does it crack and pop as well


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I doubt the plastic protective wrap is your issue then.


----------



## cruzeowner14 (Mar 17, 2015)

Any other suggestions cause I had it to the dealer today to get an inspection sticker and had them check it out and they couldn't find anything


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzeowner14 said:


> Any other suggestions cause I had it to the dealer today to get an inspection sticker and had them check it out and they couldn't find anything


Did they smell it?


----------



## cruzeowner14 (Mar 17, 2015)

No it hasn't did it today


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's possible that you ran over something that then got caught on your exhaust and what you're hearing/smelling is this item boiling and melting away. If so the issue will simply clear on its own. We've had a few other members report this occurring to them.


----------



## cruzeowner14 (Mar 17, 2015)

I guess it could have happened , I'll wait a couple of days maybe by then it will resolve


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it doesn't have someone look under your car.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

My vehicle was doing the off --> max speed cycling thing all summer. I just figured it was by design to keep the turbo cool until I noticed that it was still going to max speed occasionally now that the weather is cooler, and I have not used the AC in over a month. I checked today, and the fan is not running on a low speed with the AC on (cycling off --> max speed --> off --> max speed). 

Looks like a new radiator fan assembly runs about $100. I am tempted to just replace it myself if it's not too difficult, but there's also a choice of OEM or aftermarket OEM replacement.


----------



## cruzeowner61 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am having the exact same problem with my 2011 Chevy Cruze. I took it in to the dealership and they tell me I need a new fan. a nearly $600 fix. I have had nothing but problems since the warranty expired on this car. 
I had the common problem where I got a message saying turn AC off because of high engine temp but the gauge showed cold. That was a thermostat (or what used to be called the thermostat). this was one month after the warranty time expired (way under on miles). Then the key got stuck in the ignition and the cars electrical system would not shut off. Had to have a new shift assembly to fix that one. all of these problems seem to be common but no recall. I'm not a happy Cruze owner!


----------



## cruzeowner61 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am having the exact same problem with my 2011 Chevy Cruze. Took it to the dealership and they tell me it needs a new fan, a nearly $600 fix. I have had nothing but problems since the warranty expired. I had the problem where the message center said turn off AC due to engine temp however the gauge showed cold. This was in the winter and the AC was not on. That was a thermostat problem ( or what used to be called a thermostat). Then the key would not come out of the ignition and the cars electrical system would not shut off. That took a new shifter assembly. I seem to be finding that these are all common problems however there is no recall. Very frustrating! I'm not a happy Cruze owner at this point.


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

I also had/have the same kind of problem but I don't have A/C. My car would run/rev really loud. Took it into Hickmans Auto and they replaced the Rad Temp Sensor. Now that was in 2014 and I had too take my car into the repair shop again this morning for the same problem, reeving really loud none stop.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GLORIA said:


> I also had/have the same kind of problem but I don't have A/C. My car would run/rev really loud. Took it into Hickmans Auto and they replaced the Rad Temp Sensor. Now that was in 2014 and I had too take my car into the repair shop again this morning for the same problem, reeving really loud none stop.


Is there coolant in it?


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

I have it in for regular service, wouldn't they check for that? I have no clue about cars. If it doesn't, where would it go? I have never put coolant in it myself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GLORIA said:


> I have it in for regular service, wouldn't they check for that? I have no clue about cars. If it doesn't, where would it go? I have never put coolant in it myself.


These cars are prone to leaks at the water pump and a hose junction from the tank to engine. Coolant is easy enough to check - clear plastic tank on top. Should be filled with orange coolant to the arrow indicated.


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you. How often should that be checked and filled? All year round?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GLORIA said:


> Thank you. How often should that be checked and filled? All year round?


Every 2-3 months should be sufficient. If you ever see a "AC off due to high engine temp" or hear that fan screaming, check it immediately.


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

The service station just called and they said it was the thermostat. Not happy with paying $500 today.


----------



## Drawdaddy (Jan 9, 2017)

I've noticed my '13 LT doing that alot lately with the fan running at hyperspeed for several seconds. Gets really annoying at the drive thru. The drive thru person looks at you funny like you are reving the engine up. I've only had my Cruze for 3 months now, but it is starting to concern me. Like most, my temperature gauge is barely over the half way mark. I started to get scared when I noticed the temp guage on my OCD Fusion App on my iPhone (using an Automatic BT dongle) hitting the red mark of around 220 degrees. It doesn't take long to get that hot either. Only a few min after I hit the road. I'm planning on doing a coolant flush here soon to see if that solves anything. That could be a huge issue with our scalding hot Columbia (SC) summers.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Drawdaddy said:


> I've noticed my '13 LT doing that alot lately with the fan running at hyperspeed for several seconds. Gets really annoying at the drive thru. The drive thru person looks at you funny like you are reving the engine up. I've only had my Cruze for 3 months now, but it is starting to concern me. Like most, my temperature gauge is barely over the half way mark. I started to get scared when I noticed the temp guage on my OCD Fusion App on my iPhone (using an Automatic BT dongle) hitting the red mark of around 220 degrees. It doesn't take long to get that hot either. Only a few min after I hit the road. I'm planning on doing a coolant flush here soon to see if that solves anything. That could be a huge issue with our scalding hot Columbia (SC) summers.


Odds are you have a bad fan resistor module. However, that calls for replacing the entire fan. When the resistor module fails, the 3-speed fan becomes a single speed (hyperwarp). The car overheats until hyperwarp is called for, it cools down, and the cycle repeats.


----------



## Drawdaddy (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey ChevyGuy, I'm looking on Rockauto.com and trying to figure out all of the parts that I need to replace for this. I'm assuming that I would need the Motor/Blade/Shroud Assembly and a new Radiator Fan Relay. Would I also need a new Cooling Fan Controller?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Drawdaddy said:


> Hey ChevyGuy, I'm looking on Rockauto.com and trying to figure out all of the parts that I need to replace for this. I'm assuming that I would need the Motor/Blade/Shroud Assembly and a new Radiator Fan Relay. Would I also need a new Cooling Fan Controller?


If it's what I think it is, the Motor/Blade/Shroud Assembly should do it. The resistors are a small box mounted on that assembly. I also see the fan blades/motor/resistor pack sold without the shroud. That should work at well. 

I have no clue what the Cooling Fan Controller is. It looks like some kind of generic aftermarket add-on and not Cruze specific.


----------



## Drawdaddy (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice ChevyGuy. I did notice a little green looking box on one of the shrouds. That must be the resistor.


----------



## Lhahn (May 13, 2017)

Any ideas???? I have a 2011 Cruze. This problem started 3 months ago. The high speed fan will run all the time coming on every 10 seconds when I have the AC on. I've replaced: both sensors, the water pump, the high side pressure valve, the high speed relay, and the thermostat. The fan runs normal when the AC is off so I am pretty sure it's not the fan. I'm now left with electrical issue. The dealership has been of NO assistance and wants to over charge for everything. I am very frustrated with this situation. My next option is to replace the under the hood fuse block. Any thoughts?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lhahn said:


> Any ideas???? I have a 2011 Cruze. This problem started 3 months ago. The high speed fan will run all the time coming on every 10 seconds when I have the AC on. I've replaced: both sensors, the water pump, the high side pressure valve, the high speed relay, and the thermostat. The fan runs normal when the AC is off so I am pretty sure it's not the fan. I'm now left with electrical issue. The dealership has been of NO assistance and wants to over charge for everything. I am very frustrated with this situation. My next option is to replace the under the hood fuse block. Any thoughts?


Are high side AC system pressures within spec? May be running the fan flat out to try to bring down pressures at the condenser. This happened to me when the expansion valve went bad.


----------



## Lhahn (May 13, 2017)

Expansion valve is good. It has now started to do it after the car reaches max temp without the AC. These leads me to believe it is electrical. Coolant fan resistor (which requires whole new assembly), fuse block, or ECM.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The fan relays have definitely been known to go bad. If the fan doesn't run on lower speeds at all, that's probably your culprit. Yeah, it does mean replacing the whole assembly.


----------

